# [TV] Cartetv bt848 - Pas d'image ni de son [Résolu]

## macp

Bonjours voila 1h que j'essai de configurer ma carte tv, j'ai parcouru pas mal de topic mais j'y suis toujours pas. J'ai I2C compilé en dur et pas en module. Quand je lance tvtime ou kdetv, le prog à l'air de bien me trouver la carte (je peux choisir les différentes entrée tv, composite..) mais lorsque je fais une recherche des station rien du tout. J'ai bien mi en secam avec les plages de freq françaises

voila ma config :

```
0000:00:13.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 12)

```

```
root@macp linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_bt87x              12232  0

ntfs                  180368  1

tuner                  26664  0

bttv                  147984  2

video_buf              17924  1 bttv

firmware_class          8064  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9096  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4104  1 bttv

tveeprom               11800  1 bttv

smbfs                  63352  0

nvidia               3464828  12

```

je pense que cela vient de bttv car quand je fais en dmsg j'optiens 50 lignes de ça :

```
tuner 0-0060: tuner type not set

```

merci par avance pour votre aide  :Sad: [/quote]Last edited by macp on Mon Jul 04, 2005 8:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## UB|K

bah c'est clair que la détection auto du tuner n'a pas marché. Il faut que tu renseigne son type lors du chargement du module dans /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6:

```
bttv tuner=<num>
```

en cherchant le numéro du tuner dans ce fichier:

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner
```

une fois que tu as le bon tuner dmesg devrait sortir des lignes du genre:

```
bttv0: using tuner=3

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 3 (Philips (SECAM+PAL_BG) (FI1216MF, FM1216MF, FR1216MF)) by bt878 #0 [sw]
```

----------

## Apsforps

Hello,

Pourrais-tu formater ton titre comme indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

Merci

----------

## macp

merci pour ton aide, alors je viens de faire comme tu m'as di en mettant tuner=1 (miro pctv dans la liste, la mienne est une miro pctv bt848)

donc voila ce que me donne un dmsg après un modprobe -r bttv && modprobe bttv

```
bttv0: unloading

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 18) at 0000:00:13.0, irq: 10, latency: 64, mmio: 0xcff00000

bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ff27ff [init]

tuner 0-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (bt848 #0 [sw])

tveeprom(bttv internal): Huh, no eeprom present (err=-121)?

bttv0: using tuner=-1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0
```

du coup le kdetv ne ma la trouve même plus  :Sad: 

----------

## UB|K

alors, c'est que l'autodétection de ta carte foire également. De même que pour le tuner, tu peux peut macher le travail du module bttv dans /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6::

```
bttv card=<num> tuner=<num>
```

en allant matter dans :

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.bttv

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner
```

Attention, le nom du tuner n'est pas forcement lié au nom de la carte: regardes directement sur l'autocollant placé sur le tuner pour en être sur.

Fais des essais jusqu'à ce que ton dmesg te sorte un message potable du genre:

```
bttv0: using: <ta carte>

...

tuner: chip found at addr blahblah

tuner: type set to <ton tuner>
```

Bon courrage.

----------

## macp

merci merci je sens que je m'en rapproche, j'ai maintenant un signal mais je ne capte aucune chaine, j'ai aussi un message d'erreur au démarrage qui je pense est la source du pb, il me dit que un mauvais argument est passé au module tuner, avec le dmesg j'ai ça 

```
bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: miro: id=9 tuner=3 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: using tuner=1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

tuner: Unknown parameter `type'

```

donc c'est bien le parametre type que le gène

sinon maintenant mon autoload est le suivant

```

nvidia

smbfs

bttv card=1 tuner=3

snd-bt87x

```

donc il semblerait que ça vienne du module.conf qui contient ceci 

```
# bttv

alias char-major-81 videodev

alias char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv card=39 radio=0 tuner=1

[b]options tuner type=3[/b]

```

j'ai essayé d'enlever le "tpye=3" mais au redémarrage il me le rajoute de nouveau  :Sad: 

----------

## macp

c'est bon c'est résolu j'avais un fichier bttv qui trainait dans /etc/modules.d/ et qui écrasait la config avec des paramètres érronés. Le seul "petit pb" que j'ai c'est un affichage plein ecran qui bug un peu mais je vais aller voir dans le forum j'ai cru comprendre que c'est la config de xorg qui faut modifier  :Smile: 

merci UB|K   :Laughing: 

----------

## UB|K

 *macp wrote:*   

> c'est bon c'est résolu j'avais un fichier bttv qui trainait dans /etc/modules.d/ et qui écrasait la config avec des paramètres érronés.

 

Ouaip, c'est exactement ce que j'étais en train de tester.

Laisses ton /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 avec juste:

```
bttv
```

et renseignes les options dans /etc/modules.d/bttv:

```
# bttv

alias char-major-81 videodev

alias char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv card=1 tuner=3
```

C'est la façon la plus propre en fait: mettre les options dans /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, c'est mal!!

edit: pour ton pb de plein écran, j'ai le même genre de bug avec pas mal de softs (xdtv, xawtv, zapping) et le seul qui marche sans problème c'est tvtime alors le te le conseille vivement.

----------

## macp

en effet avec tvtime pas de bug en plein ecran, sinon je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais pas de son lol

----------

## UB|K

De toutes façons ils disent que des conneries à la télé donc bon...

bref, si le son est comme chez oim (une sortie sur la carte tuner qui se branche sur la carte son), il faut penser à unmuter l'entrée line-in sinon 'a marche po'

Alors regardes du côté de ton mixer alsa.

----------

## macp

non en fait moi je possède un des  premiers modèles de pctv avec un connecteur sur la carte qu'on relie avec un cable à l'interieur du pc. Du coup j'ai branché a "aux" mais pas moyen de faire sortir du son :/

----------

## macp

je pense avoir trouvé la source du pb dans un dmesg

```
tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6320,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

```

il doit faloir lui préciser quel chip avec un argument mais je bloque car je n'arrive pas a savoir lequel

voila la carte si quelqu'un à une idée, elle serait bienvenu 

http://macp11.free.fr/pctv.jpg

----------

## macp

bon en fait si j utilise un cable a l arriere de la carte comme sur les dernieres ca marche :/

----------

## macp

problème résolu j'avais en remontant la carte branché le cable sur l'entrée audio au lieu de la sortie comme un boulet

merci

 :Smile: 

----------

